# Aux antipodes de l'iPhone



## rcorot (27 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question plutôt étrange pour ici, mais je suis à la recherche d'un téléphone portable qui soit le plus simple possible (c'est pour une personne agée qui n'a jamais réussi à se faire à l'iPhone !). Donc, pas de photo, de jeu, de navigateur internet, pas même 3/4/5G...  Juste téléphone et SMS, et surtout, simplissime à utiliser.

Auriez-vous une petite idée ?

Merci d'avance
Rémi


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2022)

rcorot a dit:


> le plus simple possible (c'est pour une personne agée



De mon expérience, les « bêtes téléphones » sont souvent plus compliqués à utiliser pour les personnes peu familières de l’informatique, et les interfaces directes des écrans tactiles sont plus faciles à manipuler, surtout dès que l’on pense à la manipulation du clavier avec des mains fatiguées. Tu as essayé de verrouiller un maximum de fonctions sur l’iPhone et d’organiser l’écran d’accueil pour coller le mieux aux usages de la personne en question ?


----------



## rcorot (27 Mai 2022)

Mais justement c'est pour ça que je m'étais dit qu'un iPhone serait pas mal. J'ai simplifié au maximum l'interface... Mais rien à faire ! En plus d'un an, elle a toujours pas compris comment prendre un appel ! Je suis désespéré ! 

Dans le temps, elle a eu un Nokia 3310, et elle passe sont temps à dire que c'était mieux avant. J'ai bien essayé de lui prendre la nouvelle evrsion du 3310, mais ça lui va pas non plus.

A tel point qu'elle refuse maintenant de sortir avec son iPhone en disant que de toute façon elle ne saura pas passer un appel. Ce qui n'est pas très prudent à 90 ans...

Je dois bien avouer que je ne sais plus trop quoi lui prendre...


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2022)

Et un vieux téléphone duquel tu aurais changé la batterie ?


----------



## ericse (28 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
La marque Doro s'est spécialisée sur ce créneau : https://www.doro.com/fr-fr/telephones-et-accessoires/telephones-mobiles/
Après c'est vrais que si prendre ou passer un appel avec est simple, les autres fonctions (dont les SMS) sont plus compliquées qu'avec un smartphone. Je n'ai pas essayé leurs "smartphones pour séniors" par contre.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2022)

Dans la série google duckduckgo est ton ami, en tapant 'téléphone senior' :
hop !


----------



## rcorot (28 Mai 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires. Je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse y avoir un vrai marché des téléphones pour senior !

En tout cas, je pense que je vais pouvoir trouver mon bonheur.
Rémi


----------



## Anthony (29 Mai 2022)

rcorot a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires. Je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse y avoir un vrai marché des téléphones pour senior !


Mais qui ne sont pas toujours adaptés, et c’est bien le problème. J’ai essayé beaucoup de modèles de Doro par exemple, et les quelques menus peuvent rapidement poser problème, il ne suffit pas de faire de grosses touches (ce qui est de moins en moins le cas chez eux) pour être « adapté aux seniors ». J’ai souvent obtenu de meilleurs résultats avec des téléphones sans écran, notamment chez ceux qui étaient habitués à l’annuaire papier ! Mais je suis curieux de voir ce qu’en pensera « ta » personne âgée, tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Mais qui ne sont pas toujours adaptés


On est d'accord. Pour téléphoner, pas de problème, mais dès qu'il s'agit de naviguer dans les menus, c'est la cata. Ma personne âgée à moi (92 ans) a un alcatel, et la première option du menu c'est démarrer la radio ! alors pour aller consulter les textos ou écouter la boite vocale je vous raconte pas. 3 ans après elle continue de galérer.


----------



## rcorot (30 Mai 2022)

C'est clair, pourquoi forcément vouloir faire des téléphone qui en font des tonnes ? Avoir quelque chose qui se limite au téléphone et aux SMS, et surtout avec des menus simple, c'est si dur à faire ? Franchement, ils feraient mieux de s'inspirer de ce qui se faisait il y a 20 ans. Pour ce qui est de la réédition du 3310, ils ont ajouté plein de choses. Mais ils ont sans doute oublié que pour les seniors, bien avant avoir de grosses touches ou une sonnerie qui réveille le quartier, et bien un téléphone sert... à téléphoner !


----------



## ibookg4 (3 Juin 2022)

rcorot a dit:


> C'est clair, pourquoi forcément vouloir faire des téléphone qui en font des tonnes ? Avoir quelque chose qui se limite au téléphone et aux SMS, et surtout avec des menus simple, c'est si dur à faire ? Franchement, ils feraient mieux de s'inspirer de ce qui se faisait il y a 20 ans. Pour ce qui est de la réédition du 3310, ils ont ajouté plein de choses. Mais ils ont sans doute oublié que pour les seniors, bien avant avoir de grosses touches ou une sonnerie qui réveille le quartier, et bien un téléphone sert... à téléphoner !


c'est de l'Agisme... non respect d'une partie des utilisateurs et en tant que geriatre je dirais pas encore de test de téléphone pour depister les trouble de memoire mais...( aux USA test de conduite automobile pour depister ces troubles..)


----------



## boninmi (3 Juin 2022)

C'était mieux avant.


----------



## Sud083 (3 Juin 2022)

rcorot a dit:


> C'est clair, pourquoi forcément vouloir faire des téléphone qui en font des tonnes ? Avoir quelque chose qui se limite au téléphone et aux SMS, et surtout avec des menus simple, c'est si dur à faire ? Franchement, ils feraient mieux de s'inspirer de ce qui se faisait il y a 20 ans. Pour ce qui est de la réédition du 3310, ils ont ajouté plein de choses. Mais ils ont sans doute oublié que pour les seniors, bien avant avoir de grosses touches ou une sonnerie qui réveille le quartier, et bien un téléphone sert... à téléphoner !


Bah franchement pour avoir pris en main un Nokia 3310 original et pas la réédition, y’a pas photo :
L’iPhone est plus simple à manier et pourtant c’est un ordinateur niveau fonctionnalités.

Lier simplicité et fonctionnalités pour moi ce n’est pas si évident
L’interface et l’OS compte pour beaucoup !
D’ailleurs si tu regardes bien, niveau interface il y’a eu un Avant-Apres quand l’iPhone est arrivé


----------



## boninmi (3 Juin 2022)

Le problème est le ressenti de la personne dont parle notre ami @rcorot .
Si cette personne n'arrive pas à s'adapter à une technologie qui se veut ergonimique, on doit estimer que cette ergonomie a été mal étudiée, plutôt que d'incriminer le ressenti de la personne.


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2022)

Franchement les anciens téléphone était extrêmement ergonomiques pour : « téléphoner ».

pour le reste, même les SMS, c’était plutôt compliqué.


----------



## rcorot (3 Juin 2022)

> Si cette personne n'arrive pas à s'adapter à une technologie qui se veut ergonimique, on doit estimer que cette ergonomie a été mal étudiée, plutôt que d'incriminer le ressenti de la personne.


C'est pas tant que l'ergonomie de l'iPhone n'est pas bonne, c'est surtout qu'elle se refuse à utiliser le tactile ! Pour elle, si on appuie sur un bouton, ça doit forcément être un vrai bouton et pas une image sur un écran. Pour elle, l'écran, on le regarde, le bouton, on appuie.

Donc forcément, l'iPhone, c'est mal barré ! J'ai pourtant cru qu'elle s'y ferait, mais non, c'est peine perdue.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juin 2022)

Le Blackberry est pour elle.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Septembre 2022)

Les téléphones monoblocs "classiques" Nokia, Alcatel, Wiko... ça coûte 20 euros et c'est extrêmement simple à utiliser. Ces marques continuent de vendre des produits neufs. De plus, la batterie tient des jours (voire des semaines pour quelqu'un qui sait activer le mode avion et en fait un usage "balise"), ce qui est un avantage pour une personne âgée, qui peut toujours le garder sur soi et en cas d'urgence.
On peut y brancher des écouteurs mini-jack standards (ou activer le haut-parleur), ce qui est bien aussi en cas de souci d'audition.


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> et c'est extrêmement simple à utiliser


Non, justement.


----------



## ericse (19 Septembre 2022)

Simple pour les appel ok, mais pour le carnet d'adresse ou les SMS, je ne connais personne qui s'en sorte (même moi j'ai du mal  ).
Mais bon c'est surtout les appels qui comptent pour cette population, c'est juste dommage que les constructeurs n'aient pas fait un effort pour le reste.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

Je veux bien entendre que la vision soit difficile sur ces petits écrans LCD, mais je saisis mal en quoi le maniement serait compliqué. Ce sont quand même les seuls tél. qu'on peut utiliser à l'aveugle, sans les regarder (dans la poche, etc.).
Il suffit de presser la croix directionnelle vers le bas pour ouvrir le répertoire et faire défiler les contacts enregistrés.
Plus simple, c'est la commande vocale. Donc smartphone bien configuré, toujours chargé, toujours connecté au réseau de datas. Autre cahier des charges, donc.
Je parlais d'un appareil comme ça :


----------



## ericse (19 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Il suffit de presser la croix directionnelle vers le bas pour ouvrir le répertoire et faire défiler les contacts enregistrés.


C'est le début du problème : il faut réaliser une action simple, mais non-intuitive (pourquoi la croix, pourquoi vers le bas), à connaitre par coeur pour obtenir le bon résultat. Et là c'est le cas le plus simple, pour envoyer un SMS il faut enchainer une dizaine de ces gestes pour arriver au résultat, et chaque erreur t'envoi sur une autre piste dont tu as du mal à sortir.
Je suis épaté de voir certains ainés taper par coeur le numéro de leur correspondant (chose dont je suis incapable à une exception ou deux près), mais être incapable de lire un SMS sur ces téléphones.

Bon mais on peut avoir des expériences différentes, je relate juste la mienne avec mes ainés, qui ont pour certains des téléphones simples, d'autres des smartphones, et chaque appareil leur pose des problèmes différents.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

Des dizaines de clics pour un SMS... non, il ne faut pas exagérer.
A suivre ce raisonnement, alors, aucun appareil n'est ergonomique. Tout menu, toute navigation, repose sur des choix arbitraires à un moment ou un autre. Aucun appareil ne peut atteindre l'idéal d'une ergonomie naturelle, puisque par définition elle sera propre à chacun. Il va forcément y avoir un moment où il va falloir _apprendre_ quelque chose et le retenir. A partir de là, c'est donc anti-intuitif.
@ericse : tu l'écris toi-même, certains peuvent retenir par coeur un ou des numéros, mais pas capables d'envoyer un SMS. La preuve est là : ils ont donc les capacités de retenir une information séquentielle linéaire. Simplement, ils sont figés dans l'exercice de cette compétence, prisonnier d'une circonstance particulière (le numéro de tel.). Ils ne sont pas capables d'_apprendre_ une procédure nouvelle, qui repose pourtant sur la même capacité, dont ils disposent déjà. 
En tout cas, dans ces conditions, je ne perçois pas un smartphone comme plus simple qu'un vieux tél. Tout appareil posera problème à ces personnes.
Sinon, un tél. fixe à grosses touches, sans menu ni fonction ni rien, et un répertoire papier à côté. Là c'est imparable.


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2022)

Avant l’iPhone, je n’avais écrit que 2 sms dans ma vie. Et c’était vraiment pénible.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

Moi je peine toujours autant à écrire au clavier tactile. Et ça fait 3 ans (depuis que j'ai un smartphone) que je retourne le web pour trouver une application de clavier iOS qui grossirait les touches... mais ça n'existe pas.
C'est une torture pour moi, je touche chaque fois la lettre d'à côté, le correcteur qui en rajoute en écrivant n'importe quoi, etc. J'ai jamais pu me faire au tactile pour écrire. A l'époque des téléphones tout simples, style Nokia 3310, j'écrivais des SMS à toute vitesse.
Au travail, j'utilise souvent des téléphones monoblocs et c'est toujours un plaisir pour moi de retrouver ces sensations de rapidité et de simplicité (SMS, appels).


----------



## banane pourrie (19 Septembre 2022)

Pourtant sur l'AppStore il y a plusieurs applications de type clavier T9. Tu as regardé ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

Oui, bien sûr, mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche (ou bien en dernier recours, ce dont je me rapproche de plus en plus...). Je cherchais un clavier avec les touches plus grandes. Il n'y a pas. On trouve des claviers avec le symbole/lettre de chaque touche plus grosse, mais la touche capacitive reste de même superficie (donc plutôt pour les malvoyants, etc.). Je pense que l'espace occupé par le clavier est fixé par Apple, les applications tierces ne font que jouer de fantaisie à l'intérieur de cette limite.


----------



## banane pourrie (19 Septembre 2022)

Il me semble qu'il y a quelques années on trouvait des coques pour iPhone avec un clavier (physique) coulissant en bluetooth, mais ça n'a pas dû se vendre car je ne retrouve plus du tout...


----------



## ericse (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Des dizaines de clics pour un SMS... non, il ne faut pas exagérer.


LoL "faut pas exagérer" dit celui qui transforme "une dizaine" en "des dizaines de clics"   
Ok, tu as un téléphone avec toi, combien de clics ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Moi je peine toujours autant à écrire au clavier tactile.
> C'est une torture pour moi, je touche chaque fois la lettre d'à côté, le correcteur qui en rajoute en écrivant n'importe quoi, etc. J'ai jamais pu me faire au tactile pour écrire. A l'époque des téléphones tout simples, style Nokia 3310, j'écrivais des SMS à toute vitesse.
> Au travail, j'utilise souvent des téléphones monoblocs et c'est toujours un plaisir pour moi de retrouver ces sensations de rapidité et de simplicité (SMS, appels).


Mais pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la fonction dictée ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la fonction dictée ?


Je l’utilise et c’est génial. Apple a clairement un coup d’avance sur cette fonction (face à Google). Mais en fonction des circonstances ce n’est pas toujours possible. Et il faut quand même repasser derrière, pour les noms propres et les termes professionnels ou acronymes, qu’il a du mal à apprendre.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> LoL "faut pas exagérer" dit celui qui transforme "une dizaine" en "des dizaines de clics"
> Ok, tu as un téléphone avec toi, combien de clics ?


Un seul sur mon vieux Alcatel du boulot: j’appuie sur la « croix » (ou le carré comme on veut), ça ouvre direct l’écriture d’un nouveau SMS. 
Après, si ce genre de tel est trop compliqué pour l’usage recherché, pas de problème. Les smartphones me paraissent bien compliqués tout autant, sauf excellent service de commande vocale. Tiens nous au courant de la solution, ça peut intéresser !


----------



## ericse (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Un seul sur mon vieux Alcatel du boulot: j’appuie sur la « croix » (ou le carré comme on veut), ça ouvre direct l’écriture d’un nouveau SMS.


Pour lire un SMS sur un DORO à clapet (modèle assez courant vendu en grande surface) :

Appuyer sur Menu
Descendre sur Message
Valider avec OK
Descendre sur Recus
Valider avec OK
Descendre sur le message
Valider avec Lire 
La tu ne vois que le début du message, il faut encore descendre pour lire l'info importante qui est à la fin.

Bon, ça fait 8 actions différentes, ça compte pour une petite dizaine pour moi


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Septembre 2022)

Doro est connu pour sa mauvaise ergonomie des menus, et cela depuis longtemps, même sur les téléphones fixes. Il faut faire des manip pas possibles pour la moindre action. Le seul argument, ce sont les grosses touches, le reste c'est du brodage marketing et un gros lobbying auprès des EHPAD, etc. Mais je crois qu'on a compris que les Doro te conviennent pas (à juste titre), inutile donc de les ramener à chaque fois comme contre-exemple.
Sur les Nokia, Alcatel et autre Wiko "modernes", c'est bien plus simple. Après, je le répète, on peut jouer à ça longtemps, comparer modèle à modèle, etc. On en finira jamais. Au final, on attend un cahier des charges précis pour formuler des réponses plus précises, mais là, ça semble impossible. Le problème n'est peut-être pas le téléphone, mais la personne : qui ne veut pas apprendre, ou qui n'a pas les capacités, etc. Bon, ben au bout d'un moment, il faut arrêter de forcer les gens, même nos proches ! Si aucun appareil ne convient, après différents essais,... On est quand même en 2022, les appareils à menus, à affichage LCD, ça date pas d'hier non plus.
La seule chose qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est ce petit boitier à porter autour du cou, avec 1 seul bouton (pas d'écran, pas de menu !) à presser en cas d'urgence. Si cela a un nom, je l'ignore, mais ma grand-mère a eu ça un temps. Le service derrière, géré par la mairie du lieu, fonctionnait bien.


----------



## ericse (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Mais je crois qu'on a compris que les Doro te conviennent pas (à juste titre), inutile donc de les ramener à chaque fois comme contre-exemple.


Oui, enfin c'est compliqué de discuter avec toi : je dis une dizaine de clics, tu dis c'est pas vrai c'est exagéré, je donne comme exemple le tél d'un proche, tu dis ça compte pas c'est un Doro...   Mais c'est ça qu'ils ont, j'invente rien ! 
Au final tu veux prouver quoi, j'ai perdu le fil ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Septembre 2022)

J'ai écrit que j'étais d'accord avec toi pour les Doro. Je disais juste qu'à ton exemple, je pouvais opposer les miens. Pour moi, les téléphones "candybar" traditionnels, ce ne sont pas les Doro, mais les Alcatel, Nokia, etc. qu'on avait dans les années 2000 et qui sont toujours vendus (neufs, modèles mis à jour). Trouver ces téléphones compliqués, ça me dépasse, mais ce n'est que mon point de vue. Moi aussi j'ai donné un exemple, de la simplicité des opérations courantes sur ces machines. Après, si on trouve à redire — et on peut — sur l'ergonomie de chaque type d'appareil, il faut peut-être arrêter de se presser le citron et lâcher l'affaire.
On m'ôtera pas de l'idée que les smartphones, mêmes les meilleurs, ne sont pas (pour le moment) des machines fiables, avec leur autonomie limitée, la dépendance de leurs services à une connexion de données, leur complexité (menus, options, quantité d'informations affichée, ergonomie adaptative, puisque les "boutons" sont reconformés à chaque appli, chaque menu, etc.), leur interface tactile (donc pas de doigts mouillés, fonctionne pas avec du sang sur les mains, etc.). C'est un outil génial et polyvalent, mais si on l'achète en vue d'une situation de crise ou pour assistance, pour moi, c'est hors course. Je reconnais que, travaillant dans la sécurité, mon jugement est biaisé autant qu'exigeant. Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Pour protéger nos anciens, un appareil ne peut remplacer une présence humaine. A la limite, le petit boitier dont je parlais... mais je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle.


----------



## banane pourrie (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Trouver ces téléphones compliqués, ça me dépasse, mais ce n'est que mon point de vue. Moi aussi j'ai donné un exemple, de la simplicité des opérations courantes sur ces machines. Après, si on trouve à redire — et on peut — sur l'ergonomie de chaque type d'appareil, il faut peut-être arrêter de se presser le citron et lâcher l'affaire.



tout dépend ce qu'on appelle simple: apprendre par coeur quelques opérations pour un téléphone basique, ou bien reconnaitre les icones téléphone/messagerie pour un smartphone, et appuyer sur la touche correspondant à la lettre affichée (plutôt que 3 fois sur la touche 8 pour faire un V). Vu l'essor des messageries en tout genre depuis les smartphones, on pourrait facilement imaginer que ce dernier est plus facile d'usage que le clavier T9 du téléphone basique, pour la plupart des gens.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> On m'ôtera pas de l'idée que les smartphones, mêmes les meilleurs, ne sont pas (pour le moment) des machines fiables, avec leur autonomie limitée, la dépendance de leurs services à une connexion de données, leur complexité (menus, options, quantité d'informations affichée, ergonomie adaptative, puisque les "boutons" sont reconformés à chaque appli, chaque menu, etc.)


moi ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi tu parles d'applis et de menus ! Prends n'importe quel smartphone Android à pas cher, enlève toutes les icones autres que téléphone et messagerie sur l'écran d'accueil, désactive les données cellulaires, le wifi et le bluetooth, et pouf te revoila avec un téléphone basique dont l'autonomie approchera 3-4 jours, ce qui n'est pas moins qu'un téléphone basique des années 2000 (oui, tout le monde parle de la batterie qui tient une semaine, mais ça dépendait des modèles et surtout de l'utilisation - ça tenait 1 semaine si tu ne téléphonais a personne). L'interface ne sera pas _exactement_ la même que sur un 3310 mais ce n'est aucunement différent que de passer à un Sony Ericsson T100 (oui à l'époque je préférais l'interface Sony Ericsson par rapport à Nokia).

C'est un peu comme activer le Finder simplifié sur Mac, ou bloquer les changements dans le Dock. Mon père n'arrêtait pas de perdre ses icônes d'applis dans le Dock (difficulté d'usage de la souris ou du trackpad), après le blocage plus de problèmes.

Autrement dit: qui peut le plus peut le moins.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> leur interface tactile (donc pas de doigts mouillés, fonctionne pas avec du sang sur les mains, etc.). C'est un outil génial et polyvalent, mais si on l'achète en vue d'une situation de crise ou pour assistance, pour moi, c'est hors course. Je reconnais que, travaillant dans la sécurité, mon jugement est biaisé autant qu'exigeant. Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Pour protéger nos anciens, un appareil ne peut remplacer une présence humaine. A la limite, le petit boitier dont je parlais... mais je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle.


Ouais enfin j'ai peut-être perdu le fil mais au départ on parlait d'interfaces simplifiées pour personnes agées, pas de systemes d'alertes d'urgence.
En 2022 ton petit boîtier s'appelle AppleWatch  
En variante moins moderne c'est un bipeur (ou bip) d'urgence ("emergency pager" en angliche). Exemple ici: https://www.assystel.fr/le-bip-pour-les-personnes-agees-qu-est-ce-que-c-est.html


----------



## banane pourrie (20 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr, mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche (ou bien en dernier recours, ce dont je me rapproche de plus en plus...). Je cherchais un clavier avec les touches plus grandes. Il n'y a pas. On trouve des claviers avec le symbole/lettre de chaque touche plus grosse, mais la touche capacitive reste de même superficie (donc plutôt pour les malvoyants, etc.). Je pense que l'espace occupé par le clavier est fixé par Apple, les applications tierces ne font que jouer de fantaisie à l'intérieur de cette limite.


Tu as testé "1C Grand Clavier Lite" ? Il prend les 3/4 de l'écran de mon iphone SE, ça devrait le faire non ?


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ai écrit que j'étais d'accord avec toi pour les Doro. Je disais juste qu'à ton exemple, je pouvais opposer les miens.


Je ne cherche pas à opposer un téléphone à l'autre, j'ai incité des ainés de ma famille à prendre un dumb-phone parce que je sais qu'il ne les laissera pas tomber s'ils ont besoin de passer un appel urgent, et effectivement pour les appels ça fait le job, mais pour le reste, même basique, vraiment pas. Après tu m'explique que mon expérience ne compte pas parce que ce sont des Doro... mais c'est ce qu'ils ont, parce que comme beaucoup de monde ils ont été à la Fnac, et c'est ce qu'on leur a recommandé comme téléphone simple.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je vais laisser tomber, on tourne en rond là, comme souvent quand tu interviens sur ce forum @ericse : je n'ai jamais nié ton expérience et sa validité (qui rejoint d'ailleurs entièrement la mienne !). Je m'étonnais simplement que, après râlé contre les Doro (à juste titre!), tu continues de les citer dans la conversation. On a bien compris que ça faisait pas l'affaire !
@banane pourrie semble avoir la solution, adressez-vous donc à lui et essayez cette solution avec vos anciens. Ça peut marcher.
@banane pourrie Non, l'AppleWatch n'a rien à voir avec le boitier dont je parle et n'en offre pas la capacité. Déjà, où est le bouton ? Et puis elle fonctionne obligatoirement avec un iPhone... donc on tourne en rond là aussi.
Je vous souhaite de trouver une solution pour aider vos anciens, et n'hésitez pas à la partager ici, car ça peut servir à d'autres.


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Bon, je vais laisser tomber, on tourne en rond là, comme souvent quand tu interviens sur ce forum @ericse : je n'ai jamais nié ton expérience et sa validité (qui rejoint d'ailleurs entièrement la mienne !). Je m'étonnais simplement que, après râlé contre les Doro (à juste titre!), tu continues de les citer dans la conversation. On a bien compris que ça faisait pas l'affaire !


Je n'ai pas critiqué les Doro en particulier, je les trouve honnête pour les appels, je critique les dumb-phones en général sur leurs fonctions accessoires (répertoires, SMS) parce que je n'en ai pas trouvé un seul ou ces fonctions sont à la hauteur de la simplicité attendue.

Je comprends que tu n'es pas d'accord avec cet opinion, tu insiste bien assez, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi et comment tu peux trouver que 8 à 10 clics assez peu intuitifs pour lire un SMS peuvent être "simples". Si tu as des arguments je veux bien, mais quand tu dis que sur le tient un seul clic suffit pour écrire un SMS, je ne te prends pas au sérieux, il faudra bien sélectionner le destinataire à un moment, et valider le message, ça ne se fera pas lors de cet unique clic...

J'ai l'impression que tu penses que je trolle sur ce sujet, mais d'autres que moi sont venus témoigner dans le même sens, je suis juste celui qui te répond le plus


----------

